# thought we could start a picture thread



## missuniverse

favorite photo of yourself show or non show









i honestly think this is the best i ever looked on stage


----------



## missuniverse

now your turn


----------



## jo fairbairn

Ripped Rach! Awesome conditioning! What year/show was that?


----------



## missuniverse

jo fairbairn said:


> Ripped Rach! Awesome conditioning! What year/show was that?


it feel about 10 years back however i do think it was on 2007 1st england i did, think i even shocked myself. now your go pictures pictures pictures xx


----------



## EXTREME

Here's a couple of Jo Fairbairn winning the BNBF Miss Figure Britain in 2006.

View attachment 2852
View attachment 2853


----------



## missuniverse

yee ha thats what im talking about xx


----------



## jo fairbairn

2005!!!!!!! not 2006, Get it right Extreme!


----------



## ShaunMc

missuniverse said:


> favorite photo of yourself show or none show
> 
> View attachment 2847
> i honestly think this is the best i ever looked on stage


i remember that show as you competed against my ex wife in her first show and we were both blown away at your condition and shape ... we had been to a number of shows that year and knew quite a few female competitors and dont think anyone had come close to your overall condition.


----------



## missuniverse

jo fairbairn said:


> 2005!!!!!!! not 2006, Get it right Extreme!


you tell him xx


----------



## missuniverse

Dr Manhattan said:


> i remember that show as you competed against my ex wife in her first show and we were both blown away at your condition and shape ... we had been to a number of shows that year and knew quite a few female competitors and dont think anyone had come close to your overall condition.


hey yeh i remember id been in hiding that year, thank you for your kind words


----------



## ShaunMc

it was quite funny at that show as all the girls had to line up for the morning pre judging to decide what category to be put into and the standard was pretty similar so we thought my missus (ex) had a reasonable chance until the evening show when u turned up and we just thought "fcuk thats first place gone" lol


----------



## missuniverse

Dr Manhattan said:


> it was quite funny at that show as all the girls had to line up for the morning pre judging to decide what category to be put into and the standard was pretty similar so we thought my missus (ex) had a reasonable chance until the evening show when u turned up and we just thought "fcuk thats first place gone" lol


that was a total **** up at that show do you remember when they did that ajudication sully said something like rachael wont be doing this over the mic cos she is stubbon and wouldnt move anyway, i didnt know owt about it bet i got called a diva a few times that day x


----------



## wee andi black

View attachment 3007


i havent a clue how to add pics lol


----------



## wee andi black

View attachment 3008


liquid fury add


----------



## wee andi black

the british 2008


----------



## jo fairbairn

Awesome pics Andi! Beautiful & muscly & still gorgeous! x


----------



## missuniverse

wee andi black said:


> View attachment 3009
> 
> 
> the british 2008


twit twoo lovely andi xx


----------



## missuniverse

wee andi black said:


> View attachment 3008
> 
> 
> liquid fury add


never seen this one before looks ace xx


----------



## ShaunMc

missuniverse said:


> that was a total **** up at that show do you remember when they did that ajudication sully said something like rachael wont be doing this over the mic cos she is stubbon and wouldnt move anyway, i didnt know owt about it bet i got called a diva a few times that day x


tbh it was my exs first show and we wasnt sure of the normal procedure so we never heard anything bad lol. Your condition was amazing at that show and prob best we had seen in a female competitor. We saw you at the uni the following year as my ex had a trained figure class 1 invite ..... thought u should have won the overall and if you came in like you did at the England show i dont think there would have been any doubt

good luck with the training anyway :croc:


----------



## missuniverse

Dr Manhattan said:


> tbh it was my exs first show and we wasnt sure of the normal procedure so we never heard anything bad lol. Your condition was amazing at that show and prob best we had seen in a female competitor. We saw you at the uni the following year as my ex had a trained figure class 1 invite ..... thought u should have won the overall and if you came in like you did at the England show i dont think there would have been any doubt
> 
> good luck with the training anyway :croc:


ah thank you, learning curve that year xx


----------



## ElleMac

These are fabulous photos of fabulous ladies! I will upload my favourite photo from my first competition sooooon!! x


----------



## missuniverse

ElleMac said:


> These are fabulous photos of fabulous ladies! I will upload my favourite photo from my first competition sooooon!! x


sure no body would complain at pictures now mrs xx


----------



## Phenix

I like to post a pic of a friend if that ok
View attachment 3362


----------



## ElleMac

View attachment 3834
View attachment 3835
View attachment 3836


Here are my faves from my first show, oh and can't forget the other half I love this piccy:

View attachment 3837


----------



## pixiesillycat

you all look awesome!!!

ellemac your waist is TINY i want mine like that!


----------



## gingernut

My abs a couple of weeks before my competitions.

View attachment 4038


----------



## gingernut

And just before stepping onstage;

View attachment 4039


----------



## EXTREME

How'd you get on Rose?


----------



## gingernut

Extreme said:


> How'd you get on Rose?


1st English Lakes Classic

4th NABBA NW Toned Figure with invite to British

Didn't place at the British (outside top 8)

Taking 12 months off now to try add some muscle/develop shape further.


----------



## gingernut

MEEKY said:


> I like to post a pic of a friend if that ok
> View attachment 3362


Is this Ripped Glutes?


----------



## EXTREME

No this is Eileen McKinnon, she can get into condition most women could only dream of, I think Eileen would know I mean it as a complement when I say she's a freak of nature.


----------



## Phenix

ElleMac said:


> View attachment 3834
> View attachment 3835
> View attachment 3836
> 
> 
> Here are my faves from my first show, oh and can't forget the other half I love this piccy:
> 
> View attachment 3837


Your man has a nice body, what weight is he. I would like my body to look some thing like that Elle


----------



## Phenix

Extreme said:


> No this is Eileen McKinnon, she can get into condition most women could only dream of, I think Eileen would know I mean it as a complement when I say she's a freak of nature.


You know Eileen then Extreme. Rose missed your post sorry


----------



## LBREED

Awesome pics ladies!!! Will be massive imspiration to a lot of people on here ;-)


----------



## EXTREME

I've known Eileen and Stevie for 15 years or so now Meeky.


----------



## Phenix

Extreme said:


> I've known Eileen and Stevie for 15 years or so now Meeky.


Eileen at 50 years old still looks great and her butt still one of the best you see
View attachment 4098


----------



## garathnormanmtts

My god..!! awesome pics.


----------

